# Dark elf spearhead



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I've been looking into buying the new spearhead for the dark elves, mainly cos I've been planning on starting an army, and just waited for the new army book before starting, but i can't make my mind up if its really worth it. On one hand I'd be getting all the lords and heroes that i'd need for a good while, and the army book very soon so i'd be able to learn it on my holidays, but on the other you really don't get much, models wise, and I don't no if i'd really need all the lords and heroes. So what do you lot think? I mean peoples own personal prefrences to buying it. Thanks.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Not really, theres no real saving involved, I think you might get the book free but I'm not even sure if thats the case. Its really a deal for those who have already got a Druchii army and want to nab all the new stuff in one go.

As a new player you'll want to wait a month for the Battalion (£50) box, you'll be making a big saving usually £20 over buying the plastics seperatly, and then can add the other stuff you need to get the army going. 
For example I'd probably not rush out and buy a Hydra on day one if you are only planning to have say 1000pts and then build more up later, as a Hydra in 1000pts is a bit risky. If you are planning to lunge in with a 2K army it may not be such a big deal, but I'd still consider it dependant on whether you get that army book as a bonus or not.

Although I'd still think that two Battalion boxes and the Book, plus maybe a Hero choice would be a better starting point for about the same money over the Spearhead anyway.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

not really Your ownly saving £5-£6.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

The Spearhead isn't really designed for new players to an army, more for either established DE players so they can get the new stuff, and for people who just have the "ooo, shiny!" syndrome: its doesn't save you all that much cash, it isn't a balanced set of models - its literally 90% of the new stuff, crammed into a box with the army book.

Short version: nope, wait a couple weeks and start with the Battalion box and the army book - then decide what you want from there, and carry on!


----------

